# vmstat



## Anonymous (Nov 23, 2008)

I ckeck my computer with vmstat -w 5 and I got:

procs      memory      page                    disks     faults      cpu
 r b w     avm    fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr  sr ad0 da0   in   sy   cs us sy id
 0 16 0  545208 1699008   217   1   2   0   145   0   0   0  151 14146 1050  2  2 96
 0 16 0  545208 1699084    67   0   0   0    58   0   1   0  241 24977 1473  2  4 94
 0 16 0  545208 1699084   109   0   0   0    90   0   2   0  240 25315 1538  3  5 92
 0 16 0  545208 1699084   100   0   0   0    81   0   0   0  229 35186 1349  2  5 93
 0 16 0  550080 1697224   117   0   2   0    71   0   9   0  267 26657 1746 10  6 85
 0 16 0  567600 1694052   282   0   0   0   150   0   4   0  270 28774 2056 12  7 81
 1 16 0  568764 1693692   221   0   0   0    95   0   9   0  241 28139 1481  4  6 90

I have all the time in the Process section "b" number 16. My system is FreeBSD 7.0 on the standalone computer (no server), cable connection to the Internet.

Thanks...


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Nov 24, 2008)

what 
*# top -m io *
says?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2008)

SaveTheRbtz said:
			
		

> what
> *# top -m io *
> says?



I open KDE now and vmstat shows the same.
top-m io

last pid:  9069;  load averages:  0.18,  0.24,  0.18    up 0+15:34:13  06:20:38
89 processes:  4 running, 85 sleeping
CPU states:  1.5% user,  0.0% nice,  6.0% system,  0.4% interrupt, 92.0% idle
Mem: 199M Active, 735M Inact, 210M Wired, 1780K Cache, 112M Buf, 856M Free
Swap: 989M Total, 989M Free

  PID USERNAME     VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
 8382 ajtim         166      1      0      0      0      0   0.00% Xorg
 9036 ajtim          77     11      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 8569 ajtim           0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 1042 root            5      2      0      0      0      0   0.00% hald-addon-m
  625 root           83      2      0      0      0      0   0.00% moused
 1033 haldaemon       7      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% hald
 8470 ajtim          35      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
  927 clamav          0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% clamd
 8445 ajtim           1      2      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 1057 root            4      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% hald-addon-s
 8439 ajtim           0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 8465 ajtim          12      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% artsd
 8457 ajtim          25      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 8455 ajtim           1      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 8453 ajtim          26      2      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 1041 root            2      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% hald-addon-s
 8610 ajtim           0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2008)

try 
	
	



```
top -m io -d 1
```

That'll show you some totals.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2008)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



last pid:  1303;  load averages:  0.52,  0.38,  0.17    up 0+00:03:39  15:28:20
86 processes:  1 running, 85 sleeping
CPU states:     % user,     % nice,     % system,     % interrupt,     % idle
Mem: 149M Active, 73M Inact, 105M Wired, 1560K Cache, 112M Buf, 1673M Free
Swap: 989M Total, 989M Free

  PID USERNAME     VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
 1264 ajtim        5231   3535    216     25    217    458  11.01% kdeinit
 1236 ajtim         437    217     56      0     50    106   2.55% kdeinit
 1115 ajtim       12438   2487    160      0   1697   1857  44.63% Xorg
 1217 ajtim        2494    356     15      0      1     16   0.38% kdeinit
 1038 haldaemon     609    470     23      0     19     42   1.01% hald
 1196 ajtim        2586   1216    180      0     23    203   4.88% kdeinit
 1211 ajtim        4739    341    334      0    125    459  11.03% artsd
 1186 ajtim        1566    497     97      0     29    126   3.03% kdeinit
 1199 ajtim        1866    595     78      0     31    109   2.62% kdeinit
 1160 ajtim        2187    234      5      0      1      6   0.14% gam_server
 1194 ajtim        1756    334     21      0     28     49   1.18% kdeinit
 1229 ajtim         203    237     46      0     56    102   2.45% korgac
 1220 ajtim         298    160      5      0      0      5   0.12% kdeinit
  625 root         1920     26      0      0      0      0   0.00% moused
 1223 ajtim         226    119      7      0      4     11   0.26% kdeinit
 1180 ajtim        1183    691      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit

Thanks...


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2008)

I commented hal and dbus in rc.conf and I have now:

vmstat
 procs      memory      page                    disks     faults      cpu
 r b w     avm    fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr  sr ad0 da0   in   sy   cs us sy id
 0 1 0  409440 1733600   330   3   5   0   199   0   0   0  153 2041 1363  2  1 96


and

top -m io -d 1
last pid:  1182;  load averages:  0.02,  0.11,  0.07                                               up 0+00:08:25  15:45:34
60 processes:  1 running, 59 sleeping
CPU states:     % user,     % nice,     % system,     % interrupt,     % idle
Mem: 145M Active, 39M Inact, 128M Wired, 1384K Cache, 109M Buf, 1689M Free
Swap: 989M Total, 989M Free

  PID USERNAME     VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
 1142 ajtim        7102   2708    240     27    218    485  10.89% kdeinit
 1030 ajtim       16476   3477    169      0   2105   2274  51.07% Xorg
 1118 ajtim        4388    525     15      0      1     16   0.36% kdeinit
 1103 ajtim        2574   1343    180      0     23    203   4.56% kdeinit
 1112 ajtim        5525    309    337      0    127    464  10.42% artsd
 1105 ajtim        2440    740     78      0     31    109   2.45% kdeinit
 1093 ajtim        1744    660     98      0     29    127   2.85% kdeinit
 1101 ajtim        2751    318     21      0     28     49   1.10% kdeinit
 1130 ajtim        1355    205     58      0     50    108   2.43% kdeinit
 1070 ajtim        2158    195     22      0     33     55   1.24% gam_server
 1129 ajtim         216    408     46      0     56    102   2.29% korgac
  625 root         3131     42      0      0      0      0   0.00% moused
 1121 ajtim         396    114      5      0      0      5   0.11% kdeinit
 1124 ajtim         279    160      6      0      3      9   0.20% kdeinit
 1088 ajtim        1274    682      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 1085 ajtim         158    243     12      0     11     23   0.52% kdeinit
 1114 ajtim         458    105      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 1149 ajtim         333    101     41      0      0     41   0.92% kdeinit
 1147 ajtim         448     81     55      0     15     70   1.57% kdeinit
 1150 ajtim         358    112     24      0      0     24   0.54% kdeinit
 1148 ajtim         229     73     33      8      0     41   0.92% kdeinit
 1100 ajtim         241     60      8      0      8     16   0.36% kdeinit
 1151 ajtim         165     50     23      0      0     23   0.52% kdeinit
 1152 ajtim         152     56     12      0      0     12   0.27% kdeinit
 1091 ajtim         254     33      2      0     34     36   0.81% kdeinit
  459 _pflogd       947     15      4      0      0      4   0.09% pflogd
 1135 root          101     10      3      0      0      3   0.07% csh
 1172 ajtim          31     15      4      0      0      4   0.09% kdeinit
 1006 ajtim          61      2     28      0     12     40   0.90% tcsh
 1132 ajtim          10     10      2      0      0      2   0.04% tcsh
  992 root           44      2     22      0      7     29   0.65% login
 1143 ajtim          33      4      6      0      0      6   0.13% kdeinit
 1146 ajtim          27      0      5      0      0      5   0.11% kdeinit
 1144 ajtim          29      4      5      0      0      5   0.11% kdeinit


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm rather surprised by the inordinate amount of IO caused by Xorg (+ 50%). On my laptop, it's about 3%, the busiest process is firefox with 14%.

By the way, system output looks much better with CODE tags around it.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2008)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm rather surprised by the inordinate amount of IO caused by Xorg (+ 50%). On my laptop, it's about 3%, the busiest process is firefox with 14%.
> 
> By the way, system output looks much better with CODE tags around it.



How many process do you have open? What do you think that I have wrong. please?

I tried again with more open app.:

last pid:  1798;  load averages:  0.14,  0.21,  0.14                                               up 0+01:06:50  16:43:59
109 processes: 1 running, 108 sleeping
CPU states:     % user,     % nice,     % system,     % interrupt,     % idle
Mem: 433M Active, 277M Inact, 132M Wired, 15M Cache, 112M Buf, 1144M Free
Swap: 989M Total, 989M Free

  PID USERNAME     VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
 1449 ajtim      147404  46060     13      0   8851   8864  33.67% Xorg
 1658 ajtim       26952  10307    287    290    221    798   3.03% amarokapp
 1749 ajtim        6268   7422    506      0    797   1303   4.95% soffice.bin
 1532 ajtim       20711   1467      1      0      0      1   0.00% kdeinit
 1786 ajtim        6237   3900      0     29      2     31   0.12% kdeinit
 1520 ajtim       21217   1963    153      0      6    159   0.60% kdeinit
 1542 ajtim        8462   2886     13     21      4     38   0.14% kdeinit
 1648 ajtim        6360   4728    500      0    237    737   2.80% gimp-2.6
  625 root        55583   1065      0      0      0      0   0.00% moused
 1601 ajtim       12280   1889    187      0    209    396   1.50% opera
 1775 ajtim        3642   2548    301      0    451    752   2.86% smile
 1640 ajtim        5962   1235    159      5    596    760   2.89% skype
 1516 ajtim       17835    865      2      0      5      7   0.03% kdeinit
 1769 ajtim       10350    386     47      0      9     56   0.21% mplayer
 1654 ajtim        6270   1397    233      0      6    239   0.91% script-fu
 1518 ajtim        9568   1558      1      0      1      2   0.01% kdeinit
 1676 ajtim        4082   1863    164      0     25    189   0.72% k3b
 1558 ajtim        6347    775      4      0      2      6   0.02% kdeinit
 1527 ajtim       13951    419      1      0      2      3   0.01% artsd
 1762 ajtim        2767   2377     11      0     24     35   0.13% firefox-bin
 1508 ajtim        4808    541     10      4      7     21   0.08% kdeinit
 1774 ajtim         297    745     35      0     15     50   0.19% rawstudio
 1485 ajtim        2388    149      3      0      0      3   0.01% gam_server
 1540 ajtim         400    329      5      0      2      7   0.03% korgac
 1534 ajtim        1497    124      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 1503 ajtim        2215   1424      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 1647 ajtim         437     53      6      0     31     37   0.14% gqview
 1500 ajtim         467    251      2      0      0      2   0.01% kdeinit
 1536 ajtim         793    249      0      0      3      3   0.01% kdeinit
 1529 ajtim        1292    261      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 1643 ajtim        5314     22      0      0      0      0   0.00% skype
  459 _pflogd      8060     46      4      0      0      4   0.02% pflogd
 1790 ajtim         398    119      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
 1793 ajtim         423    157      1      0      0      1   0.00% kdeinit

and vmstat:

vmstat
 procs      memory      page                    disks     faults      cpu
 r b w     avm    fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr  sr ad0 da0   in   sy   cs us sy i                                           d
 0 4 0 1247620 1192136   196   2   2   0   142   0   0   0  203 4214 2327  6  1


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Nov 24, 2008)

It's definitely something wrong with Xorg. Try to reinstall it completely


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have about 88 processes in top. No process is over 14% of total IO, and I have no blocking processes in vmstat (ever, I think). That doesn't mean I know what's wrong with your setup, but it is clear that something is blocking. I don't use KDE (anymore), but the number of kdeinit processes appears to suggest that a lot of KDE-related stuff is starting up or waiting to start up all the time, disk-bound stuff. Is your disk light burning all the time?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2008)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is your disk light burning all the time?



No, it doesn't.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2008)

SaveTheRbtz said:
			
		

> It's definitely something wrong with Xorg. Try to reinstall it completely



I will try. Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 26, 2008)

Is it possible that is something wrong with permissions, please?


----------



## BuSerD (Nov 26, 2008)

Definitely not a permissions a permissions issue on the surface. As a matter of fact I am not certain that I see any issue with your output. The I/O number is a percentage of what is being used. That only shows that 50% of the I/O wait is due to xorg. If you want to lower that percentage remove any debugging or verbose logging that may be enabled. Mine runs at 92% but that is 92% of < 1 so I/O is not high but xorg is responsible for the majority of it. I installed it via a distribution set so it is not optimized or built from source for this machine. That may ultimately be your issue.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 26, 2008)

BuSerD said:
			
		

> Definitely not a permissions a permissions issue on the surface. As a matter of fact I am not certain that I see any issue with your output. The I/O number is a percentage of what is being used. That only shows that 50% of the I/O wait is due to xorg. If you want to lower that percentage remove any debugging or verbose logging that may be enabled. Mine runs at 92% but that is 92% of < 1 so I/O is not high but xorg is responsible for the majority of it. I installed it via a distribution set so it is not optimized or built from source for this machine. That may ultimately be your issue.



Thank you very much. I don't have a problem with xorg or desktop applications. I like to know why I have:
vmstat:

procs memory page disks faults cpu
r *b* w avm fre flt re pi po fr sr ad0 da0 in sy cs us sy id
0 *1* 0 409440 1733600 330 3 5 0 199 0 0 0 153 2041 1363 2 1 96


----------



## richardpl (Nov 27, 2008)

Post output or *vmstat -i*


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 27, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Post output or *vmstat -i*



vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                        4103          0
irq6: fdc0                            10          0
irq14: ata0                       120668          2
irq15: ata1                           90          0
irq16: uhci0 uhci+                180152          3
irq19: uhci1                       23199          0
irq22: emu10kx0+                 4264645         93
irq23: rl0 ehci0                    2633          0
cpu0: timer                     90835684       2000
cpu1: timer                     90827789       1999
Total                          186258973       4101


----------



## richardpl (Nov 27, 2008)

Post output of *top -SH -m io -d 1*


----------



## BuSerD (Nov 27, 2008)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. I don't have a problem with xorg or desktop applications. I like to know why I have:
> vmstat:
> 
> procs memory page disks faults cpu
> ...



I see now. Sorry, I lost that during the read. Column *b* is pre-allocated proc cycles for i/o and other paging needs. I still don't see a problem but what are the specs of your machine? If the machine is older or the processor always shows > 0 in the b column you may want to try the previous suggests or swap to proc if possible just for testing.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 27, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Post output of *top -SH -m io -d 1*



top -SH -m io -d 1
last pid: 30802;  load averages:  0.03,  0.04,  0.01    up 0+16:19:21  12:08:05
108 processes: 3 running, 86 sleeping, 19 waiting
CPU states:     % user,     % nice,     % system,     % interrupt,     % idle
Mem: 151M Active, 590M Inact, 210M Wired, 712K Cache, 112M Buf, 1050M Free
Swap: 989M Total, 989M Free

  PID USERNAME     VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
   11 root       1742966 1235578      0      0      0      0   0.00% idle: cpu1
   12 root       6390583 12796646      0      0      0      0   0.00% idle: cpu
30736 ajtim        8068    935      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
30775 ajtim         512    141      1      0      2      3   0.01% kdeinit
   13 root       6739347 149589      0      0      0      0   0.00% swi4: clock
30761 ajtim       11248   3490      5     39      2     46   0.14% kdeinit
   34 root       5536060    115      0      0      0      0   0.00% irq22: emu1
   46 root        58653   1242      0  25463      0  25463  75.20% syncer
   48 root        58857   3673    164     36      0    200   0.59% softdepflush
  894 clamav         15    476      0      0      0      0   0.00% clamd
30653 ajtim       26093   3965      0      0   2076   2076   6.13% Xorg
    4 root       674149   1106      0      0      0      0   0.00% g_down
    3 root       705337    303      0      0      0      0   0.00% g_up
  622 root        38144    751      0      0      0      0   0.00% moused
    2 root       586847     56      0      0      0      0   0.00% g_event
   23 root       286852    350      0      0      0      0   0.00% irq16: uhci0


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 27, 2008)

BuSerD said:
			
		

> I see now. Sorry, I lost that during the read. Column *b* is pre-allocated proc cycles for i/o and other paging needs. I still don't see a problem but what are the specs of your machine? If the machine is older or the processor always shows > 0 in the b column you may want to try the previous suggests or swap to proc if possible just for testing.



Before I commented (disable) hal and dbus in rc.conf I had in the column "b" 16. It is in my first post.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 27, 2008)

One top...more:

top -SH -m io -d 1
last pid: 30849;  load averages:  0.15,  0.18,  0.08                                               up 0+16:29:47  12:18:31
106 processes: 3 running, 84 sleeping, 19 waiting
CPU states:     % user,     % nice,     % system,     % interrupt,     % idle
Mem: 156M Active, 590M Inact, 215M Wired, 692K Cache, 112M Buf, 1041M Free
Swap: 989M Total, 989M Free

  PID USERNAME     VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
   11 root       1839550 1330529      0      0      0      0   0.00% idle: cpu1
   12 root       7065801 13075845      0      0      0      0   0.00% idle: cpu0
30846 ajtim        5612   2681      0     26      1     27   0.07% kdeinit
   13 root       6870774 151703      0      0      0      0   0.00% swi4: clock sio
   34 root       5604368    144      0      0      0      0   0.00% irq22: emu10kx0+
   46 root        59281   1428      0  27187      0  27187  73.59% syncer
   48 root        59490   3791    167     36      0    203   0.55% softdepflush
30653 ajtim       83116  14890      0      0   3436   3436   9.30% Xorg
  894 clamav         15    476      0      0      0      0   0.00% clamd
30736 ajtim       20646   1653      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
  622 root        50558    953      0      0      0      0   0.00% moused
    4 root       680557   1137      0      0      0      0   0.00% g_down
    3 root       713402    335      0      0      0      0   0.00% g_up
30712 ajtim        5187   2646      3      4      3     10   0.03% kdeinit
30731 ajtim       17265    815      0      0      2      2   0.01% artsd
   23 root       340178    420      0      0      0      0   0.00% irq16: uhci0 uhci+
    2 root       593095     62      0      0      0      0   0.00% g_event
   16 root       592382    173      0      0      0      0   0.00% yarrow
30722 ajtim        5262   1778      0      0      1      1   0.00% kdeinit
30724 ajtim        7072    578      0      0      1      1   0.00% kdeinit
   35 root       127432    219      0      0      0      0   0.00% irq14: ata0
30720 ajtim        7161    562      0      0      6      6   0.02% kdeinit
30707 ajtim        6901   4605      0      0      0      0   0.00% kdeinit
30775 ajtim        2433    197      2      0      2      4   0.01% kdeinit
  456 _pflogd    120421    119      3      0      0      3   0.01% pflogd
   27 root        50745    109      0      0      0      0   0.00% irq19: uhci1
30689 ajtim        2378    137      0      0      0      0   0.00% gam_server
  924 root        11939     38      0      0      2      2   0.01% sendmail
30765 ajtim        2352    423      0      1      0      1   0.00% kdeinit
30770 ajtim        2298    406      0      9      0      9   0.02% kdeinit
30771 ajtim        2198    399      0      1      0      1   0.00% kdeinit
30772 ajtim        2064    367      0      9      0      9   0.02% kdeinit
30738 ajtim        2133    313      2      0      0      2   0.01% kdeinit
30803 ajtim        1518    276      0      1      0      1   0.00% kdeinit


----------



## richardpl (Nov 28, 2008)

Does same problem happens when not starting Xorg?
Looks like syncer have bunch things to do but your disk is slow. (Give some information about your disks)

Also try to play with:

```
kern.filedelay   30           time to delay syncing files
     kern.dirdelay    29           time to delay syncing directories
     kern.metadelay   28           time to delay syncing metadata
```

Read syncer(4) for more info.
Also you can add "noatime" flag to some of /etc/fstab entries.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Does same problem happens when not starting Xorg?
> Looks like syncer have bunch things to do but your disk is slow. (Give some information about your disks)
> 
> Also try to play with:
> ...



Yes, I have the same problem before start xorg.
My fstab looks like:
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/ad0s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/ad0s1a		/		ufs	rw		1	1
/dev/ad0s1e		/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad0s1f		/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad0s1d		/var		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom		cd9660	ro,noauto	0	0
/dev/fd0                /floppy         msdos   rw,noauto       0       0

and:

egrep 'ad[0-9]|cd[0-9]' /var/run/dmesg.boot
ad0: 76319MB <WDC WD800JB-00FSA0 77.07W77> at ata0-master UDMA100
acd0: DVDR <NEC DVD RW ND-1300A/1.06> at ata1-master UDMA33
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <_NEC DVD_RW ND-1300A 1.06> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
ad0: 76319MB <WDC WD800JB-00FSA0 77.07W77> at ata0-master UDMA100
acd0: DVDR <NEC DVD RW ND-1300A/1.06> at ata1-master UDMA33
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <_NEC DVD_RW ND-1300A 1.06> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a


----------



## richardpl (Nov 28, 2008)

Doesnt look like disk fault.

Post top and vmstat output from singleuser mode.

It is probably because usb is Giant locked and it is sharing irq resource with ethernet card.

Disable artsd from kde if that doesnt work also disable emu10kx0 driver.

Are you using OSS from ports?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Doesnt look like disk fault.
> 
> Post top and vmstat output from singleuser mode.
> 
> ...



A single user mode did try before and there are 0 0 0. No, I don't using OSS from ports. I will try what you suggested. Thank you very much.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Doesnt look like disk fault.
> 
> Post top and vmstat output from singleuser mode.
> 
> ...



I did and evrything is the same.
Would be better that I installe OSS from ports?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 29, 2008)

I doubt that OSS will change anything if disabling sound did not fixed problem.
What usb devices are connected to computer ?
Do you have interrupts storm? (Look in dmesg output)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> I doubt that OSS will change anything if disabling sound did not fixed problem.
> What usb devices are connected to computer ?
> Do you have interrupts storm? (Look in dmesg output)



I am building kernel now without support for multiprocessors. I don't know but...

dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p6 #2: Tue Nov 25 16:44:17 CST 2008
root@athena.me.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/LUMIWA
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz (2605.93-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf29  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
  Logical CPUs per core: 2
real memory  = 2146631680 (2047 MB)
avail memory = 2095296512 (1998 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <A M I  OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <A M I OEMXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7fef0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82865 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff,0xfe9f0000-0xfe9fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff,0xfe9e0000-0xfe9effff at device 0.1 on pci1
uhci0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> port 0xeec0-0xeedf irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> port 0xef00-0xef1f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfebff800-0xfebffbff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb2: EHCI version 1.0
usb2: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1
usb2: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb2: USB revision 2.0
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
skc0: <3Com 3C940 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfeafc000-0xfeafffff irq 22 at device 5.0 on pci2
skc0: 3Com Gigabit LOM (3C940) rev. (0x1)
sk0: <Marvell Semiconductor, Inc. Yukon> on skc0
sk0: Ethernet address: 00:0e:a6:2d:db:82
miibus0: <MII bus> on sk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1011 Gigabit PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseTX-FDX, auto
skc0: [ITHREAD]
emu10kx0: <Creative SBLive! [SB????]> port 0xdf80-0xdf9f irq 22 at device 10.0 on pci2
emu10kx0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> on emu10kx0
pcm0: <eMicro EM28028 AC97 Codec>
pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> on emu10kx0
pci2: <input device> at device 10.1 (no driver attached)
rl0: <D-Link DFE-530TX+ 10/100BaseTX> port 0xd400-0xd4ff mem 0xfeafbc00-0xfeafbcff irq 23 at device 11.0 on pci2
miibus1: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus1
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:40:05:39:03:de
rl0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH5 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfc00-0xfc0f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xccfff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/9 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ums0: <Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/27.00, addr 2> on uhub1
ums0: 8 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad0: 76319MB <WDC WD800JB-00FSA0 77.07W77> at ata0-master UDMA100
acd0: DVDR <NEC DVD RW ND-1300A/1.06> at ata1-master UDMA33
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <_NEC DVD_RW ND-1300A 1.06> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
fuse4bsd: version 0.3.9-pre1, FUSE ABI 7.8
drm0: <ATI Radeon If RV250 9000> on vgapci0
info: [drm] AGP at 0xfc000000 32MB
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
info: [drm] Loading R200 Microcode
info: [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
drm0: [ITHREAD]
info: [drm] Loading R200 Microcode


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2008)

It is the same:

vmstat
 procs      memory      page                    disks     faults      cpu
 r b w     avm    fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr  sr ad0 cd0   in   sy   cs us sy id
 0 1 0  376540 1740280   667   6   8   0   408   0   0   0 1329 4599 1232 10  3 87


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> I
> What usb devices are connected to computer ?
> Do you have interrupts storm? (Look in dmesg output)



Just Logitech Mouse.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 29, 2008)

Try to disable fuse.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Try to disable fuse.



No, it doesn't help. 
Maybe will help you:
rc.conf:

/etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
ifconfig_sk0="DHCP"
hostname="my.host"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
tcp_drop_synfin="YES"
icmp_drop_redirect="YES"
icmp_log_redirect="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_flags="ntp1.cs.wisc.edu"
linux_enable="YES"
pf_enable="YES"
pflog_enable="YES"
# dbus_enable="YES"
# hald_enable="YES"
update_motd="NO"
saver="blank"
blanktime="600"
fusefs_enable="YES"
clamav_clamd_enable="YES"
clamav_freshclam_enable="YES"

sysctl.conf:

security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
net.inet.tcp.blackhole=2
net.inet.udp.blackhole=1
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6

pf.conf:

# Macros
ext_if="sk0"

# Optimization
set optimization normal
set block-policy drop
set loginterface $ext_if
set skip on lo0

# NOrmalization
scrub in all

# Block All
block in log all

# Open to out
pass out all keep state

# Filtering
antispoof quick for $ext_if

Thanks...


----------



## richardpl (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm out of ideas, try to disable everything: software and hardware as possible and than enable one by one until vmstat output in b column change.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> I'm out of ideas, try to disable everything: software and hardware as possible and than enable one by one until vmstat output in b column change.



Thank you very much for you help and time


----------



## Sylhouette (Dec 1, 2008)

this is from the freebsd gnome page

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html

i think if you want hal to run you will need procfs mounted

```
Step 1: All users MUST have procfs mounted on /proc. Hal uses an application called PolicyKit to authorize users to perform mount tasks, and PolicyKit relies heavily on /proc entries. If /proc is not mounted, volume mounting will not work. To mount /proc, add the following to /etc/fstab:

proc           /proc       procfs  rw  0   0
   

Then run the following command:

# mount /proc
```

i do not know if this is also needed in KDE but it is worth a try


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 1, 2008)

Sylhouette said:
			
		

> this is from the freebsd gnome page
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html
> 
> ...



It is about one year as I have FreeBSD and I never had proc in fstab and I never ran hal. I installed hal when I tried KDE 4 (for sound).
Thank you.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 11, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> It is the same:
> 
> vmstat
> procs      memory      page                    disks     faults      cpu
> ...



After new installed FreeBSD 7.1 and with the same settings I have the same problem but I know "who is guilty". Problem is pflog.
I have in rc.conf:
pflog_enable="YES"
Without pflog is okay. Are there any options to correct it, please?

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Jan 12, 2009)

Why don't you check the pflog(8) man page to find out what options are available?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2009)

tingo said:
			
		

> Why don't you check the pflog(8) man page to find out what options are available?



Thanks.


----------

